# Cute Little Railbus



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

The One-Twenty.me blog http://120pointme.blogspot.com/
mentioned Worsley Works Narrow Gauge, an etched kit supplier in the UK, with some photos of the 3' gauge 15mm scale (1:20.3) stock, but "Durango Dan" missed this one:










*[url]http://www.worsleyworks.co.uk/Image-Pages/Image_NG_15mm_Phoenix.htm*[/url]

And this:











Cute little critters, I think.

Ahah! Further investigation turned up the page with this comment: _"Converted into a diesel loco it went on to survive in its new form as ‘Pheonix’ until preservation"_ *Clogher Valley live steam tractor page.*


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

yes those are cute little critters.... Might just have to come up with a way to create my own versions...


----------

